# Building a mtb need some advice



## flying start (5 Apr 2011)

Hello all  

Ive got my self a trek sl 4300 not sure what year it is but im going to strip it down and respray the frame!!
i also intend to put new brakes on but not sure if i can fit the likes of avid juicy threes (hydrolic)

it did come with disc brakes on just not hydrolics, i will try to post some pics as i strip it down and re build!!

so can some one tell me if its possible to fit hydrolic brakes and use a double mec on the front instead of the tripile?? thanx lee!!


----------



## Cubist (5 Apr 2011)

Hi Lee


You'll be able to fit hydraulic brakes, but you'll need to determine what sort of fitting the current ones are... that'll depend on the fork, and whether it's an ISO or Post-mount fitting. It doesn't matter either way, but you'll need to know whether or not you need an adaptor bracket for recent brakes. If you have to use an adaptor you may have to get a bigger rotor . Post a photo of the brakes where they are mounted to the fork and where they are mounted to the rear stays, and I'll be able to advise you.

I take it you are going to fit a double and bash or similar? Yes, you can swap the front mech out for a double. Measure the circumference of the downtube and make sure the clamp on the new one will fit it. Shimano SLX for example come with reducer inserts to fit most common downtube sizes.


----------



## flying start (5 Apr 2011)

thanx for your reply im going to buy some new/second hand forks as the ones that came with the bike have bad rust spots and are not that good any way 

all i have now is the frame and the handle bars so will be buying most stuff new or second hand off e-bay, will rock shox tora 318 work with hydro brakes??


----------



## Cubist (6 Apr 2011)

flying start said:


> thanx for your reply im going to buy some new/second hand forks as the ones that came with the bike have bad rust spots and are not that good any way
> 
> all i have now is the frame and the handle bars so will be buying most stuff new or second hand off e-bay, will rock shox tora 318 work with hydro brakes??


Yes, I'm pretty sure they are all disc specific. Sounds like a fun project.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Apr 2011)

Make sure you determine the type of pull required for the front mech.


----------



## Cubist (6 Apr 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Make sure you determine the type of pull required for the front mech.



Indeed. SLX for example work both ways.


----------



## flying start (6 Apr 2011)

Think I will buy the front and Back mechs new from the LBS!

Any one tell me how the bottom bracket comes off do I need a mad tool to take it out?
I'm not going to rush the bulid as I don't had a lot of money at the moment will try get some pics up tonight!! Thanx for the info fellas


----------



## lukesdad (6 Apr 2011)

What BB is it, if your not sure what cranks have you got on it ?


----------



## e-rider (6 Apr 2011)

make sure the forks you buy have the correct rake and are the correct length for the suspension correction of the frame, otherwise your bike will ride like a mule


----------



## flying start (6 Apr 2011)

got the bb sorted i went to the lbs and they done it for a fiver took some sifting tho lol

some pics but not the best!!!































whats the better out the two rock shox recon or rock shox tora??


----------



## Cubist (7 Apr 2011)

Recon. Tora are heavy, but very competent in coil form if you don't mind the weight, and a quality budget fork for the money. If you want 100mm travel price up Reba Team as well, as there are some bargains to be found. Be careful ordering on line, as many of the special offer ones have tapered steerers- you need standard 1 1/8th.


----------



## flying start (10 Apr 2011)

so this weekend ive been working but some how ive got the trek frame primed and done the last coat on so just the clear coat to finish!!

ive went with a (rover) kingfisher blue its had three coats of primer rubbing down after each coat then i put four coats of colour on only rubbing down after one coat .!!


----------

